# Paul Gross to produce a film about Afghanistan



## FSTO (17 Jun 2012)

link 
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/arts-and-life/entertainment/movies/paul-gross-following-up-passchendaele-with-afghan-war-flick-hyena-road-159086425.html

He states that his previous film was a love story and that this one will focus solely on a snapshot of the operations in theatre.
(thank god, it was the love story that destroyed a potential good Canadian war story)


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2012)

Hopefully, it will be better than this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZOS:_Zone_of_Separation


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hopefully, it will be better than this:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZOS:_Zone_of_Separation


One hopes it can ONLY be better, but you never know.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jun 2012)

Let me guess, "Do-gooder Mountie" teams up with a street wise Afghan cop to battle the bad guys in the back alley's of Kandahar?


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jun 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Let me guess, "Do-gooder Mountie" teams up with a street wise Afghan cop to battle the bad guys in the back alley's of Kandahar?



Oh so there will be a love interest then 8)


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Let me guess, "Do-gooder Mountie" teams up with a street wise Afghan cop to battle the bad guys in the back alley's of Kandahar?


Would there be a poochie sidekick again as well, or would that be not on in Kandahar?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jun 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Oh so there will be a love interest then 8)



Just on Thursdays


----------



## Sythen (18 Jun 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Just on Thursdays



Actually made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jun 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Just on Thursdays



I'll keep setting them up you keep slam dunking brother  8)


----------



## QORvanweert (18 Jun 2012)

"Gross will play the role of the intelligence officer"

I really appreciate the fact he makes movies featuring our Forces. I just wish he would stop starring in them.


----------



## Pieman (18 Jun 2012)

Did he write this one too? Hope not.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jun 2012)

Great. This, along with Hurt Locker, will have me spending the rest of my days responding 'No it wasn't really like that at all'. 

I only hope whatever advisors he has onboard dig their heels in and do what they can to limit 'artistic license'.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jun 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Great. This, along with Hurt Locker, will have me spending the rest of my days responding 'No it wasn't really like that at all'.
> 
> I only hope whatever advisors he has onboard dig their heels in and do what they can to limit 'artistic license'.



Interesting FACTOID:

Paul Gross comes from a military family.  He would have been a PMQ Rat, as his father was Armour Corps and was the CO of the RCD in Gagetown in the 1960's.  He would have been familiar with both the RCD and LdSH (RC).


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Jun 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Interesting FACTOID:
> 
> Paul Gross comes from a military family.  He would have been a PMQ Rat, as his father was Armour Corps and was the CO of the RCD in Gagetown in the 1960's.  He would have been familiar with both the RCD and LdSH (RC).



When I knew Major Bob Gross well enough to salute and say "good morning, Sir," he was a squadron commander in the Strathconas in Germany circa 1966.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jun 2012)

He mentioned he was a PMQ rat last week when he accepted this.

http://www.moosefm.com/chms/news/9013-royal-canadian-legion-founders-award-2012.html


----------



## dapaterson (19 Jun 2012)

At least he won't be the romantic lead in the movie - I mean, an Intelligence officer who gets the girl?  Everyone would know it's fiction.


----------



## WLSC (19 Jun 2012)

He told me has a joke that it would not be on a love story.  He would not involve ''Dan'' in it  :blotto: >


----------

